# You're From Buffalo, NY if :



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 30, 2003)

You're From Buffalo, NY if :

You refer to downtown Buffalo as "The City" 

"Vacation" means going to Allegheny for the week. 

You measure distance in hours. 

You know several people who have hit deer more than once. 

You've used your back porch or the trunk of your car as a fridge/deep freeze. 

You often switch from "heat" to "A/C" in the same day. 

You use a down comforter in the summer. 

You drive at 65 mph through a raging blizzard, without flinching. 

People say they live in Buffalo when their mailing address is West Seneca. 

You install security lights on your house and garage and leave both unlocked. 

There is a mini mall every 1/4 mile, if not, you're in Niagara County. 

You carry jumper cables in your car and your wife knows how to use them. 

There are 7 empty cars running in the parking lot at the Wegman's at any given time. 

You design your grand kid's Halloween costume to fit over a snowsuit. 

Driving is better in the winter because the potholes are filled with snow. 

You think sexy lingerie is tube socks and flannel pajamas. 

You know all 4 seasons: almost winter, winter, still winter, construction. 

It takes you 3 hours to go to the store for one item even when you're in a rush because you have to stop and talk to everyone in town. 

You know to avoid tractor-trailers on the 190 with Canadian plates. 

It's POP DAMMIT! And people who call it Soda make you want to slap them. 

You don't consider what Domino's or Pizza Hut sell as real Pizza. 

You know that 'First Night' isn't a Sean Connery movie. 

There is no such thing as waiting for the left turn arrow at an intersection. 

Your career ambition is to work for NY State. 

Even with the slightest threat of snow, you know that only the Buffalo City schools are closed. 

There is nothing International about Buffalo Airport. 

You can spell and say 'Cheektowaga' and 'Lackawanna.' 

You actually understand these jokes and forward them to all your friends from Upstate NY.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *You're From Buffalo, NY if :
> It's POP DAMMIT! And people who call it Soda make you want to slap them.*



It's true. When I am at Renegade's they call it Pop. When I am in Albany at Jeff's they call it Soda.

We call it POP too.

That must mean that Buffalo has some culture.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 30, 2003)

Ok, Kaith I'm from NJ, and now live in NY. I don't live in Buffalo, though, so here we go LOL

<You refer to downtown Buffalo as "The City" >

Donno, never been there.

<You measure distance in hours. >

I do that now ...... weird.

<You use a down comforter in the summer. >

I use a fan in the winter ..... Woodburner gets the house pretty hot  Blanket??? What's that????

<You drive at 65 mph through a raging blizzard, without flinching. >

hehehehehehe I do this.

<There are 7 empty cars running in the parking lot at the Wegman's at any given time. >

Same here. Oh and there's no "rules" in the parking lot of Wegmans either (dang NY drivers  ).

<Driving is better in the winter because the potholes are filled with snow. >

OMG!!! That's so funny, but true.

<You think sexy lingerie is tube socks and flannel pajamas. >

hehehehehe so true

<You know all 4 seasons: almost winter, winter, still winter, construction. >

Dang I hate NY winters 

<It's POP DAMMIT! And people who call it Soda make you want to slap them. >

It's SODA! And what the f**k is a sub???? It's called a hoagie damn it!!! 

<You don't consider what Domino's or Pizza Hut sell as real Pizza. >

I can relate to this. NY'ers think they can make a Philly Cheese steak .... Yea right. I lived 20 minutes outside Philly (NJ side). You don't know a real Philly cheese steak till you go there 

<There is no such thing as waiting for the left turn arrow at an intersection. >

Dude, I hate it when people do that! Where did they learn to drive???? Wait for the arrow, jurk! hehehehehe

<Even with the slightest threat of snow, you know that only the Buffalo City schools are closed. >

In NJ it was like that, but not in Rochester.


----------



## Old Warrior (Jan 30, 2003)

You graduated from Bennett High School - and I did, a long time ago.


----------



## Seig (Jan 31, 2003)

All those lsits prove is that you Damn Yankees are all nuts.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *All those lsits prove is that you Damn Yankees are all nuts. *



Hey watch it buster.. I maybe a Yankee.. and I may be Nuts.. but no damning me.. dammit.. 'sides your Beloved Tess grew up just south of Buffalo.. *curls lip*


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 31, 2003)

_**sitting down and eating a bag of popcorn**_

Gawd I love a good fight.
 

_**leaning over to Kaith and whispering**_

...I have 5 bucks on Tess...


----------



## ace (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *All those lsits prove is that you Damn Yankees are all nuts. *




Have U Ever Seen a Buffalo Winter.

My Wife is Origanaly From Texas & She said
They Close The City down on a Half inch 

Buffalo would have to be abbanded if we did that


----------

